# Kitten ONLY likes me.



## Dominoes (Aug 28, 2011)

Okay, so this might not seem like a problem, but it's actually creating a bit of a strain within our little family.

Voldie, the 3-4 month old kitten, only allows me to pick him up/hold him, will only come if called by me and generally avoids my OH as much as possible whilst seeking me out whenever he wants, laying on my lap, purring at me, etc.. Now, whilst this may not seem like much of a problem, but my OH does get a tad nothing upset that the kitten avoids him so much.  

My theory on this behaviour is simply, that I give Voldie more attention than my partner, or maybe it's because I have a softer (female) voice and talk to him quite a lot? I honestly have no idea.

What I would like to know is how to subvert this behaviour? Of course, I don't necessarily want to push Voldie away, I just wish he'd accept my OH more, since we do live together after all...

What do you all think? :kittyturn


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Voldie has picked you as his chosen human. There's not likely a way to change this. Some kitties are super strongly bonded to one person and super loyal to them alone.


----------



## Dominoes (Aug 28, 2011)

SpellQ said:


> Voldie has picked you as his chosen human. There's not likely a way to change this. Some kitties are super strongly bonded to one person and super loyal to them alone.


That I don't mind one bit, I have bonded very deeply with Voldie too, what I was asking was more along the lines of:

How to make him not run away, as fas as his legs carry him, from my OH? 

I've known some cats that, while being loyal to their human, still allowed others to touch them... nekitty


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I doubt this will answer your question, but is more of an agreement with SpellQ

Paizly won't mind my dad and sister petting her, but Zinny and Nebbie always run and hide. Well actually, Nebbie did stay out last time, and even leaned forward to sniff my sister's fingers when she held out her hand... this is 3 years after adopting Nebbie!

Maybe put one of your OHs shirts in Voldie's sleeping area? Don't wash the shirt, make sure OH has worn it at least once. Or maybe have Voldie locked in a room with OH for an hour a day or something... not being petted or anything, just "stuck" there a bit and maybe get used to the other presence? Just ideas.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Maybe OH could take on feeding Voldie?


----------



## Dominoes (Aug 28, 2011)

Vivid Dawn said:


> I doubt this will answer your question, but is more of an agreement with SpellQ
> 
> Paizly won't mind my dad and sister petting her, but Zinny and Nebbie always run and hide. Well actually, Nebbie did stay out last time, and even leaned forward to sniff my sister's fingers when she held out her hand... this is 3 years after adopting Nebbie!
> 
> Maybe put one of your OHs shirts in Voldie's sleeping area? Don't wash the shirt, make sure OH has worn it at least once. Or maybe have Voldie locked in a room with OH for an hour a day or something... not being petted or anything, just "stuck" there a bit and maybe get used to the other presence? Just ideas.


Thanks for the suggestions!

I am fairly sure Voldie is used to my OH's smell, after all he (the kitten) sleeps with us on the bed every night, usually leaning against my OH, since he tends to be warmer than me!

Voldie doesn't "hide" from my OH, if the kitten is playing/busy with something, he'll be content enough to play next to the OH, it's mostly when there's any petting/holding that he runs away asap!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Does Voldie like to be groomed? If so your OH should start grooming sessions, that's how kitten bond with mom.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Some good suggestions so far.....have your OH feed him his meals, and give him his treats, play with him with an interactive fishing-pole type toy like "Da Bird", or throw paper or foil balls---some cats will retrieve and want you to throw them over and over. Often cats can be persuaded to play by lying or sitting on the floor and pulling a cord around to entice kitty to play and chase. 
Groom him gently with a comb, combing coat backwards towards top of head and at the back of his neck and cheeks---this imitates a momacat's licking and most kitties like and respond to this. Keep the sessions, short only a minute or two. Progress to combing his body; this will help with bonding. 
If OH has stepped on Voldie by accident, he should immediately apologize in a sweet voice, and not yell, swear or sound angry. My hubby stepped on one of my girls _once _while going on the stairs, and did that and didn't apologized and she ignored or ran from him for about many years, until I finally convinced him he had to talk nicey nicey to her all the time in a gentle voice, and she did come around and even was his lap cat. So cats can change. 
Often men stomp around heavily when walking and that often makes sensitive cats afraid, and they don't like loud yelling either. Try some of these things and see if Voldie starts being friendlier with your OH. We like updates.


----------



## Two Siamese (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree with letting him do the feeding for a while...it's amazing how their hearts bond with those who feed them 

I should probably know this but I don't -- what does OH stand for? At first I thought it was a typo for DH, but then I realized it was in a bunch of posts. When you tell me, I'm probably going to be like, "Oh, duh, I should've known," but right now I can't even guess.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Personally, I don't understand ANY of those "DS", "DH", etc. thingies.
I just assumed OH was 'other housemate'?


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm guessing OH is Other Half. For the purpose of this thread I have to ask, is you OH also female. Because if it is a male, somtimes dome cats bond better with one sex than the other.

Have you OH doing most play, with interactive toys like wand type toys. I also liked the idea of you OH feeding him, even sitting on the floor next to him while he eats. Even having kitty see you OH cleaning the litter box may help


----------



## Dominoes (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you all for the replies!

Yes, OH means other half. I don't say husband because we aren't married.... yet (soon... ) and yes, he is a male whilst I'm female.

I'll try to get him to do those things you mentioned.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Samantha was already grown and spoiled rotten by her beloved Papa before I met my ex.
We were a rather ordinary looking couple, while Samantha was until the day she died breathtakingly beautiful, she was also rather indifferent to lesser beings except for her Papa.
My ex tried to order Samantha around like she was a mere dog, Samantha was always a good kitty with no really bad habits, she did what she wanted and I let her be her self.
In hind sight I should have encouraged my ex to bond with Samantha, she was food and grooming oriented, so if my ex had had made more of an effort by grooming and giving her treats things might have gone differently.
As it was we moved into a house together and my ex tamed a stray, Chiquita.
We totally botched the introduction and they were never friends which was sad.
My ex ended up leaving (not because of the cats) and she left Chiquita behind and has never inquired about her since, which I find appalling.
You might also consider getting a 2nd cat that will band with the OH, but make sure you do the cat to cat introductions properly as failure to do so will be 2 cats who aren't pleased.


----------

